# HSS vs HSS with Cobalt



## gmac (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello everyone;
I'm new to this hobby and have picked up a Taig lathe, I've contented myself with using 1/4" HSS toolbits made in China versions while I learn to grind the proper angles. I'm planning on purchasing better quality HSS bits but have encountered suppliers selling HSS with Cobalt.
For light weight lathes is there any advantage to the cobalt (any safety hazard when grinding the bits?)? For that matter have people found an advantage to better quality HSS bits than the generic Made in China brands?

Cheers
Garry


----------



## Mike N (Dec 20, 2008)

HSS w/Cobalt will hold an edge longer than lower quality toolbits. I use mostly Carbide toolbits in my lathe.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 20, 2008)

gmac  said:
			
		

> For that matter have people found an advantage to better quality HSS bits than the generic Made in China brands?
> 
> Cheers
> Garry



I quit buying anything made in china. I tried taps and drill bits just to ruin a part by breaking bits in it. I have found a high quality USA tool lasts many times longer and in a pinch Poland makes some good stuff also. Well worth the extra coin. Just my personal preference.

Steve


----------



## shred (Dec 20, 2008)

On a Taig, you aren't likely to notice the difference between HSS and HSS w/Co. The Taig pre-made HSS bit set is good to get going with and inspect the angles, then get a bunch of blanks and go to town. I used the cheapy 1/4" carbide bits on it too, but never was very happy with those. The Taig has plenty of speed for carbide, but not much horsepower behind it for a deep cut.


----------



## BillH (Dec 20, 2008)

For cutting tools, get made in USA. For my taig I bought a bunch of chinese 1/4" HSS blanks that hold up just fine. I even use them in my lathemaster 8x14.
I agree, Bison makes some very nice stuff, haven't tried my lathemaster 5c collet chuck yet but it looks to be of the same quality as a Bison chuck.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 20, 2008)

Cobalt HSS is considerably tougher than standard HSS.
It will hold an edge longer and is more wear resistant on abrasive
materials such as cast iron. 

There is no such thing as a free lunch.
Cobalt brings a new hazard to the shop.
It's perfectly safe in a solid form but you eat or inhale it it can be 
nasty. It's very possible to do either of those things when grinding
tools. Something as simple as a dust mask can greatly reduce those
hazards.

Cobalt is a known carcinogen. It also carries warnings of chronic and
irreversible respiratory disease if the dust from grinding is inhaled.

As long as you know what you're working with it's easy to be safe
with it. 

Rick


----------



## gmac (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input fellows ... I'll act accordingly 

Garry


----------

